# Calf muscles



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

My calf muscles are lagging behind so I need some ideas on different exercises to try. I train legs once a week and do standing calf raises and calf presses using the balls of my feet on the leg press.

Any suggestions that I can use to switch things up a little?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Play around with rep ranges and form is probably more beneficial than changing the exercises. Just make sue the weight is light enough for you to get a full contraction at the top and really squeeze it but heavy enough to work them.

I see loads of people loading 100s of kgs on the standing calf raise and getting about 1 inch movement. They might have good calves but they were probably born with them.

Think about how you tense your forearm... you clench for fist and flex the wrist slightly. Try and keep this in mind when working calves. It's not just about going up and down, it's about emulating that gripping motion with your toes as you contract the muscle.

Maybe try throwing in a separate calf workout mid week so your training them twice. Due to the nature of the work the calf muscle does it can handle lots of volume.

Also bear in mind, some people just have shit calves regardless lol (like me)


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Pandy said:


> My calf muscles are lagging behind so I need some ideas on different exercises to try. I train legs once a week and do standing calf raises and calf presses using the balls of my feet on the leg press.
> 
> Any suggestions that I can use to switch things up a little?


As above really but try adding in 5 sec pause rests in the middle of sets.

For example today the routine my coach has put me on I did the following;

10 reps followed by a 5 second pause at the top of the 10th rep, then reps till failure.

Always make sure the form is true and correct, stretch right the way out at the bottom and pinch and hold at the top of each rep.

Do you have access to a seated calf roses machine at all?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Calf raises on smiths have worked wonders for me, i focussed on upping the reps rather than the weight and my calves started to grow.. Almost visible in good light!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> Calf raises on smiths have worked wonders for me, i focussed on upping the reps rather than the weight and my calves started to grow.. Almost visible in good light!


I know you've still got sparrow legs like the rest of us


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Think about how you tense your forearm... you clench for fist and flex the wrist slightly. Try and keep this in mind when working calves. It's not just about going up and down, it's about emulating that gripping motion with your toes as you contract the muscle.


Great advice, thanks.

So when I'm at the top of the movement almost on tip toes, try and curl my toes? I'll give it a go on a lower weight first!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Pandy said:


> Great advice, thanks.
> 
> So when I'm at the top of the movement almost on tip toes, try and curl my toes? I'll give it a go on a lower weight first!


Yes, you might find you don't have to push as high up to get a full contraction either. If you think about even standing still with feet flat on the ground, when you push your toes into the ground your calves will engage. The main thing is getting them fully contracted regardless of how you do it.


----------



## dannydean07 (Jun 14, 2012)

To be fair calfs are mostly genetics imo, but try high volume low weights, its all what works for you mate, try heavy low reps, or light/medium high reps


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I find high reps for calves has worked well for me. One legged body weight raises to failure on a step around 15ish. Seated calf raises also to about 20. About 3/4 sets of each per workout.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

dannydean07 said:


> To be fair calfs are mostly genetics imo, but try high volume low weights, its all what works for you mate, try heavy low reps, or light/medium high reps


I don't believe that in all honesty re 'genetics', just my opinion, but I have seen guys start training with calves as big as my wrist and have over a sustained period of time ended up with a serious pair of baby cows sticking out the bottom of their shorts.

Yes some guys are born with bigger lower legs than others (my brother has 19" calves and never trained a day in his life) but then you could say the same about other body parts, such as naturally broad shoulders etc.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Turn into a fatty. All fat people have massive muscular calves!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Try rest pause and drop sets, I always find these work well for calves.

Also seated calf raise is the best exercise for them, but make sure you keep the reps slow as calves are 80-90% slow twitch fibres.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I don't believe that in all honesty re 'genetics', just my opinion, but I have seen guys start training with calves as big as my wrist and have over a sustained period of time ended up with a serious pair of baby cows sticking out the bottom of their shorts.
> 
> Yes some guys are born with bigger lower legs than others (my brother has 19" calves and never trained a day in his life) but then you could say the same about other body parts, *such as naturally broad shoulders *etc.


Yes, put that is also true. Shoulder width is determined by the length of your collar bone. This can't be changed, only the illusion of wider shoulders can.

There are plenty of bbers out there with rubbish calves... if they could improve them more then they would.

But I agree that that you've just got to make the best of what you've got and get on with it.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Yes, put that is also true. Shoulder width is determined by the length of your collar bone. This can't be changed, only the illusion of wider shoulders can.
> 
> There are plenty of bbers out there with rubbish calves... if they could improve them more then they would.
> 
> But I agree that that you've just got to make the best of what you've got and get on with it.


Very true, I just get wound up by the excuse of 'bad genetics' that is thrown out there for calves.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Calves are largely genetic IMO but you can make pathetic calves good, unless you're born with it though you'll never have great calves. Just my opinion.

Main reason for **** calves is people genuinely don't hit them hard enough or often enough. Mine were pathetic, now I can wear shorts and not get laughed at.

Main thing that worked for me is varying frequency starting at training them 5 times a week and gradually moving down to just 2 sessions a week and then starting back at 5 times per week and so on. Sort of like planned "over reaching" for them.

Very short rest periods of 10-30seconds max have worked wonders. Tri and quad sets using different machines and different ranges of motion works well too. Hit them as hard and with as much intensity as any other body part not as an afterthought at the end of a session.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Just squat they will grow!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Just squat they will grow!


Not optimally they won't


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Just squat they will grow!


Are you one of those who tells someone to squat if they want a bigger chest?

Squatting isnt the answer to all life and training problems. If you want a muscle to grow, break it down then repair it with rest and food and repeat. Squattin will have minimal impact on calf development mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Breda said:


> Are you one of those who tells someone to squat if they want a bigger chest?
> 
> Squatting isnt the answer to all life and training problems. If you want a muscle to grow, break it down then repair it with rest and food and repeat. Squattin will have minimal impact on calf development mate


A-****ing-men to that !


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Breda said:


> Are you one of those who tells someone to squat if they want a bigger chest?
> 
> Squatting isnt the answer to all life and training problems. If you want a muscle to grow, break it down then repair it with rest and food and repeat. Squattin will have minimal impact on calf development mate


Need to grow Squat! Need to get bigger arms squat! Need to rescue your neighbours cat from a tree squat!! simples xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Yes, you might find you don't have to push as high up to get a full contraction either. If you think about even standing still with feet flat on the ground, when you push your toes into the ground your calves will engage. The main thing is getting them fully contracted regardless of how you do it.


Just tried this sitting down. When I go on my tip toes my calves don't tense. But like you said, flat foot gripping with toes really tenses them.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Calves are largely genetic IMO but you can make pathetic calves good, unless you're born with it though you'll never have great calves. Just my opinion.
> 
> Main reason for **** calves is people genuinely don't hit them hard enough or often enough. Mine were pathetic, now I can wear shorts and not get laughed at.
> 
> ...


Bang on the money with that.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Just tried this sitting down. When I go on my tip toes my calves don't tense. But like you said, flat foot gripping with toes really tenses them.


When you go on your tip toes your calves don't contract? Is that possible? I'm not being a troll or trying to start an argument, genuinely confused by that statement mate :/


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> When you go on your tip toes your calves don't contract? Is that possible? I'm not being a troll or trying to start an argument, genuinely confused by that statement mate :/


Sorry came across wrong, feel them contract more when they are flat and I am digging my toes in.

Probably dosen't help that I am sat down aha

Obviously contract when on toes standing


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Sorry came across wrong, feel them contract more when they are flat and I am digging my toes in.
> 
> Probably dosen't help that I am sat down aha
> 
> Obviously contract when on toes standing


Haha got me really wondering then!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Turn into a fatty. All fat people have massive muscular calves!


This. Very high reps (30+) with medium weight IMO.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha got me really wondering then!


Me too lol considering the calf's main function is dorsiflexion of the foot. Think ballerina feet and get right up on the toe, that's my honest que to training partners when hitting calves  I shout ballerina toes at them lol has the added effect of ****ing them off in a bb gym too!


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi guys how do I start a thread in the classifieds?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

jakeakita said:


> Hi guys how do I start a thread in the classifieds?


You wanting to buy some calf muscles? Or pictures? Or a calf raise machine? Or are you selling any of these things?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Smith machine extensions are good but I prefer barbell. I sometimes use the seated leg press but just put my toes on the end of the board and rock my feet, sounds weird but it's like normal standing calve raise only seated?!?!


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

jakeakita said:


> Hi guys how do I start a thread in the classifieds?


Looking to sell Axcite magnum test booster £10 a tub 112 capsules retails for close to £30


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

jakeakita said:


> Looking to sell Axcite magnum test booster £10 a tub 112 capsules retails for close to £30


 :ban:

I think theres a minimum post amount before you can post classifieds. However, this is not the thread to find help. Notice how everyone else is talking about calves? And the title, did you see that one?


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I did but this thread was active so I thought id get an answers quicker and yeah I think there is a post limit.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> This. Very high reps (30+) with medium weight IMO.


 And mixing it up with some heavy stuff at 8-10 reps?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Fletch68 said:


> And mixing it up with some heavy stuff at 8-10 reps?


Up to you. Personally just stick to high reps smith machine raises twice a week.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Up to you. Personally just stick to high reps smith machine raises twice a week.


 I'd never thought of using the Smith machine. Will try that.


----------



## Bmc11 (Jan 15, 2013)

I do 3 to 5 sets of standing calf raises and the same of seated. I train them twice a week, once 8 to 12 reps heavy and the other 15 to 20 light. When I train heavy I also do negative reps by lifting with both and lowering with only one alternating each rep.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my calfs are only just starting to grow and its been through heavy calf raises using the smith and a stepping platform. i pause top end of the contraction and hold for a second. just go fcuking heavy =p calfs are stubborn for loads of people


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Calves are a bitch!! Probably the muscle most effected my genetics imho


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the crapest calfes ever I have tried everything to get them to grow ,

High reps , low reps , train them every day , every other day ,sloe reps fast reps

You get the picture, the thing thing that has worked for me is 100 reps using a weight you can

Get 20 with and try to get to 100 as fast as possible using strict form and full range of motion

And nice ans slow ,fukc me you won't be able to walk if you do theses properly they are intense

Which I think is what calfes need , time yourself and try to beat it every time


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

donkey calf raise is brilliant.. always do it when im training legs and my gym buddy is in.. usually do 4x20 and then r fcked for a couple of days.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Up to you. Personally just stick to high reps smith machine raises twice a week.


Do you stand the balls of your feet on a platform so they're raised? Or is it all done flat foot on the floor?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pandy said:


> Do you stand the balls of your feet on a platform so they're raised? Or is it all done flat foot on the floor?


Balls of my feet using a reebok step platform thing lol. Stretch at the bottom and top of the movement


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I don't believe that in all honesty re 'genetics', just my opinion, but I have seen guys start training with calves as big as my wrist and have over a sustained period of time ended up with a serious pair of baby cows sticking out the bottom of their shorts.
> 
> Yes some guys are born with bigger lower legs than others (my brother has 19" calves and never trained a day in his life) but then you could say the same about other body parts, such as naturally broad shoulders etc.


I don't know the correct term but i have quite long calfs so they are naturally overall bigger, i think this is the only genetic advantage that can't be trained around.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I don't know the correct term but i have quite long calfs so they are naturally overall bigger, i think this is the only genetic advantage that can't be trained around.


Same here mate, I've got a long lower leg and calf muscle. However now I have got shape in them, because of the length of the muscle they stand out a mile off


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Same here mate, I've got a long lower leg and calf muscle. However now I have got shape in them, because of the length of the muscle they stand out a mile off


Mine don't look massive cos i've got quite big quads/hams, in proportion though.

I don't do any direct calf work, i assume they just get hit when squatting and deadlifting, and i'm 15 stone and walk about 20 miles a week too which probably helps.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I don't believe that in all honesty re 'genetics', just my opinion, but I have seen guys start training with calves as big as my wrist and have over a sustained period of time ended up with a serious pair of baby cows sticking out the bottom of their shorts.
> 
> Yes some guys are born with bigger lower legs than others (my brother has 19" calves and never trained a day in his life) but then you could say the same about other body parts, such as naturally broad shoulders etc.


It's 100% genetic buddy...sorry. If your brother isn't proof enough for you then there's no point explaining it you. I have great calves and do nothing with them. Not a thing. There's even the whole network of veins running around them an' all. Then there's my quads which were always rather big...struggling to get veins to show on them though. Like 2004Mark says...shourlders don't really get bigger, just fuller looking as the width of them is predetermined by the length of the collarbones...that's genetics for ya.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Pandy said:


> My calf muscles are lagging behind so I need some ideas on different exercises to try. I train legs once a week and do standing calf raises and calf presses using the balls of my feet on the leg press.
> 
> Any suggestions that I can use to switch things up a little?


my calves have grown great from using the leg press a few times per week


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Are Smith machine raises good for calves?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Just squat they will grow!


I did stronglifts 5x5 for about 14 weeks and now my thighs are *a lot* bigger than my calves, squats don't equal calf growth


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

you want to hit all three main muscle groups of the lower leg imo, not just the calf.

Gastrocnemius - calve muscle - medial and lateral

Soleus - lies underneath the above on the rear

Tibialis Anterior - front muscle of lower leg. (important for balance and lower leg strength)

always use full range of motion, stretching and squeezing the muscle and paying attention to rest periods. Have patience.... which a lot of us sometimes lack.

seated calf raise - a few variations of this if you dont have the machine, using smith or loaded BB

leg press calf raise, which has been mentioned

single leg calf raise never seen these done before, but will be starting these next week in my routine.



Tibialis raises. i am the only person i have seen do this at my gym and my front lower leg is developing well. this adds to the whole look of the lower leg 

(heels on a block and drop your feet for a stretch. Rise up on your heels while trying to point your toes to the ceiling above. No weight will be needed. hold at the top, burrrrn mothafuka.)

anyways hope any of that helps anyone. its what i will be concentrating on trying for my lower leg.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> you want to hit all three main muscle groups of the lower leg imo, not just the calf.
> 
> Gastrocnemius - calve muscle - medial and lateral
> 
> ...


No don't ALWAYS use full rom mate, using the strength curve of the calf means uou can overload it at different points effectively.

Tibilias raises are better done as a superset with a standard calf raise and simply stand on the floor and flex your toes towards the ceiling. I do these for max reps with just bodyweight. Just my opinion on those.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> No don't ALWAYS use full rom mate, using the strength curve of the calf means uou can overload it at different points effectively.
> 
> Tibilias raises are better done as a superset with a standard calf raise and simply stand on the floor and flex your toes towards the ceiling. I do these for max reps with just bodyweight. Just my opinion on those.


cool, i do use full range of movement, just me maybe, i like it and my lower legs are developing nicely recently. (i may look at that)

i dont superset the Tibillias raises, but maybe i will start to do that.

i am not sure how i would cope with supersetting calfs as i hit these pretty hard and not sure if i could handle a superset, (i focus on rest when hitting calfs) but will try that, cheers.

I do like to do these on a block, much better hit on the tibillias, just my opinion of course. wouldnt see how standing simply on the floor would have the same affect? but what works for you works for you  like you, just bodyweight for those.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> cool, i do use full range of movement, just me maybe, i like it and my lower legs are developing nicely recently. (i may look at that)
> 
> i dont superset the Tibillias raises, but maybe i will start to do that.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate I actually misread you're block tibilias raise and you described same move just off a block 

You don't superset? Tri set? Straight sets really don't touch my calves but like you say each their own!

With strength curves and overload honestly try bottom half moves with heavy weights (still 15-30 reps) then straight into full range (same rep range) then straight into top half contractions off the floor. Great tri set


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry mate I actually misread you're block tibilias raise and you described same move just off a block
> 
> You don't superset? Tri set? Straight sets really don't touch my calves but like you say each their own!
> 
> With strength curves and overload honestly try bottom half moves with heavy weights (still 15-30 reps) then straight into full range (same rep range) then straight into top half contractions off the floor. Great tri set


sounds like pain! i like it 

what exercises are you doing for the tri-set? just std calf raise and tib raise?

also when i do the leg press calf raises, i use 150kgs, and i bend my legs a bit rather than locked out, as i feel this also hits the tib?

what you think?

i am open to options mate, i like doing diff things often 

cheers


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> sounds like pain! i like it
> 
> what exercises are you doing for the tri-set? just std calf raise and tib raise?
> 
> ...







Literally the best calf training vid ever, beginning is basic but watch all the way trough its good! Talks about tibialis thoughts during reps a little.

I do this workout twice a week aswell as adding in a straight sets workout and a tri set workout certain weeks. Hit mine 2-5 times a week depending on what I'm working on.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Literally the best calf training vid ever, beginning is basic but watch all the way trough its good! Talks about tibialis thoughts during reps a little.
> 
> I do this workout twice a week aswell as adding in a straight sets workout and a tri set workout certain weeks. Hit mine 2-5 times a week depending on what I'm working on.


cheers mate, nice vid!

i will look to adopt this in when i switch up my routine next month.

i do feel as though i could put more effort into my calfs, tbh, so will probably be good to try this 

cheers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Google DC Training Calves.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Been reading that beyond brawn book an according to the stats for wrist/ankle/ height/ weight etc my calves are right, however i think they look small.

Surely somethimes to get the calves bigger its like the arms in that you cant just bang an easy 2 inches on either, you need to add overall mass to the entire body first an the arms and calves will follow.

Patience an consistency is the other thing, arnie was smashing the juice an he said it took him 4-6 times a week of 45mins ago over 4 years to bring his calves to what they where.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> Been reading that beyond brawn book an according to the stats for wrist/ankle/ height/ weight etc my calves are right, however i think they look small.
> 
> Surely somethimes to get the calves bigger its like the arms in that you cant just bang an easy 2 inches on either, you need to add overall mass to the entire body first an the arms and calves will follow.
> 
> Patience an consistency is the other thing, arnie was smashing the juice an he said it took him 4-6 times a week of 45mins ago over 4 years to bring his calves to what they where.


Is that book any good? Looking for some new reading material


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Is that book any good? Looking for some new reading material


I just bought it y.day mate on me ipad an havent read it all yet, so far so good like. Does repeat itself a bit but good advice for the natty trainer.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> I just bought it y.day mate on me ipad an havent read it all yet, so far so good like. Does repeat itself a bit but good advice for the natty trainer.


Not natty myself but I might have a looksee first in that case. Always open to hearing and reading about training. Cheers bud.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Try the priority method, start EVERY w/o with calves. Start with standing calve raises with heavy weight for 20 reps and really squeeze at the top of the lift. 4-5 sets. Then the daddy of calve machines, the plate loaded seated calf raise machine. Absolutely load it up and use the stripping method. Use a heavy weight that you WILL struggle to get 12-15 reos out. When you've maxed out on that weight then strip a plate off each side and continue until you've maxed out again. Repeat until there you've maxed out with no weight.

done this for 12 weeks and let me know how it works for you.


----------

